# Playing around with Linux for the first time.



## CDdude55 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey all,

So i decided to give Ubuntu a try so i installed it on the same HDD as Windows 7(dual boot), and it's a pretty sweet looking OS imo.

Now i just need to know, what should i do with it?, i mean i have it installed just to test drive an OS with the Linux Kernel, but im not sure how i can get to know it more. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 27, 2010)

well, first starters try and download programs that are alternatives to the ones you normally use in windows.


----------



## bpgt64 (Sep 27, 2010)

1. Plug your Iphone or Itouch or any Apple based product into your computer, and you can remove or add songs in a Window's Explorer like environment.

2.  Check out Rythmbox, really cool music player, plays your music off your Iphone(be warned you can scramble your Album Art doing this)

3.  Setup mail using Thunderbird or any other similar Linux based software.  Always helpful.

4.  Setup Pidgin and Skype to talk to others!


----------



## monte84 (Sep 27, 2010)

use synaptic or aptitude to install compizconfig-settings-manger and play around with some of the other 3D desktop effects. Install Wine through synaptic and see how your windows programs do. Can also try setting up the propreitary driver of your video card for better 3D performance. unless you want to be an open source junky.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 27, 2010)

also, there are a number of older PC games that you can get running using wine. easiest way is to install PlayOnLinux (from the software center) and browse what titles work well.

i actually had battlefield 2 running pretty well on it


----------



## Drone (Sep 28, 2010)

you can try to run Quake II and Postal II they got native linux versions. people say they run smoother in linux


----------

